# KOI FUTTER



## stephan (31. Dez. 2007)

HALLO
Bin neu bei euch.
Habe mal eine frage 
was kann man Kois noch so füttern???
Ausser koi futter


----------



## chr1z (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

frisches Obst, Salat
Gekochter __ Reis
Insekten


----------



## Jürgen-V (31. Dez. 2007)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

hallo
meine fressen am liebsten nudeln,__ reis,altes brot und regenwürmer 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## stephan (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

hallo
besten dank für die antworten.


----------



## Conny (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hallo,

 fressen die tatsächlich Nudeln? Gekocht oder roh? Wir haben auch schon andere Dinge angeboten wie Salat oder Orangenscheiben, aber die wollen nur KOI-Futter und nur das aus der gelben Dose :crazy Das mögen auch die __ Schnecken und die Krebse.
Kiwis fallen in den Teich, aber die muss ich dann wieder rausholen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

hallo
die nudel gekocht natürlich, probiers mal aus. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Flash (1. Jan. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Meine fahren voll auf Seidenraupen ab..
Aber Nudel, __ Reis und Brot fressen die auch gerne.. natürlich kommen die dann zur Hand zum fressen..


----------



## stephan (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

HALLO 
wollen hoffen das der Sommer schnell 
kommt. 
dann will ich das alles mal ausprobieren.

      Gruss 

              stephan


----------



## Armin (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Ahoi,

lasst das lieber mit den Nudeln.. die sind für Koi ganz schlecht verwertbar, auch wenn sie gerne gefressen werden.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Haitu (2. Jan. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hallo,

Wie aus einem Wolf ein Hund wurde, so wurde aus dem Karpfen ein Koi.
Da aber der Stoffwechsel beim Hund immer noch genau so funktioniert wie beim Wolf, gehe ich davon aus, dass es für den Koi auch zutrifft.
Darum hier ein informativer Artikel.

_Link "zurückgezogen" hatte mir etwas anderes erwartet nach nochmaligem durchlesen._


----------



## toschbaer (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hallo,
heute habe ich meine Koi's und Co zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr gefüttert 
Leicht verdaulich und mir schmeckt es auch:crazy 
(ist auch vorbeugend gegen Erkältung) 
Die Zutaten:Anhang anzeigen 22105 natürlich alles BIO!!!!

Klein schneiden und eine halbe Stunde kochen 

Angemessen servieren  (nur nicht zu viel)!!

und bon apetit

Hmmm lecker 

L G

Friedhelm


----------



## Stefan63 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Moin,

Hartgekochte Eier sind bei meinen Wasserbüffeln der Renner.
Logischerweise kleiner gehackt


Mag der Frühling kommen!!!

Stefan


----------



## jochen (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hi Stefan,





			
				Stefan63 schrieb:
			
		

> Hartgekochte Eier sind bei meinen Wasserbüffeln der Renner.



dann kann ja Ostern kommen....


----------



## Drexta (9. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Also unsere verputzen auch ganz gerne mal ne nacktschnecke, ist serh eiweiß haltig und schmeckt den anscheind sehr gut .
Aber wenn dann nur im Sommer bei passender Temp. wo die mit dem fressen sowieso nicht mehr zu stoppen sind ^^

Mfg Drexta


----------



## stephan (9. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hallo
Wo bekommt man denn __ Nacktschnecken


----------



## Annett (9. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hi,

schau mal in den gekauften Kopfsalat oder einfach an den "Beikräutern" im Garten.
Klein, grau und ohne Haus - daher "Nackt"__ schnecken. 

Ich denke mal, die roten mögen sie weniger oder?

Regenwürmer kommen sicher auch ganz prima an..........


----------



## toschbaer (9. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hi Annett,
kaum zu glauben, aber gerade diese Dicken Schleimigen Dinger   ,
mögen sie am liebsten!!!
Zur Zeit kann man auch Babbynahrung (Gemüse allerlei) verfüttern !!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Drexta (9. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

ja das kann ich auch nur bestätigen, aber ich würde sie glaub ich nicht zu viel verfüttern. aber wenn ich mal 1 finde kommt sie auch im Teich 

Ihr seiht bei 8 C° schon am füttern? Unsere Koi bewegen sich noch nicht wirklich, wenn ich sie man sehen könnte, wir haben ja die Pumpe usw. ausgestellet aber ich denke aber 10-12C° werde ich sie auch wieder in betrieb nehmen. 


Mfg Drexta


----------



## toschbaer (9. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hi Dex,
Vor 14 Tagen, als es 16° *WARM* war, habe ich die Kois gefüttert, z.ZT. nicht!!
In dem neuen Teich (mit Stör, Forellen und __ Orfe) füttere ich Störwinterfutter und Regenwürmer.
Der Filter in meinen Teichen läuft im Winter auf 1/2 Kraft. 
Wobei ich gestern in dem neuen Teich - in dem sich nur die vier "Probefische" befinden - alles auf Sommer umgestellt habe.

Eine Frage noch: Winter - Wo ist der?   In NRW nicht!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## waterman (11. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hallo,

Regenwürmer sind der absolute Renner. Die reißt man sich, wenn sie lang genug sind, auch beinahe gegenseitig aus dem Maul 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (11. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hallo

Meine Koi fressen neben __ Schnecken und Regenwürmern auch __ Kröten.


----------



## wp-3d (12. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Meine Koi fressen neben __ Schnecken und Regenwürmern auch __ Kröten.



Hallo

Keine Reaktionen zu meiner merkwürdigen Behauptung?  

siehe hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=153320#post153320


----------



## mikozi (13. März 2008)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Das ist ja echt der Hammer mit der Kröte! 

Meine Kois sitzen alle noch brav am Teichgrund und haben auch noch nichts zu futtern bekommen.
Das sie __ Schnecken und Regenwürmer gern mögen, kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich freu mich schon drauf, bald wieder in meinem Garten für sie auf die Pirsch zu gehen.


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Habe heut gesehen das ein __ Goldfisch einen __ Regenwurm im Mund hatte der sich noch am wehren war. Dan kamm ein zweiter und die haben solange damit rumgewuselt bis jeder eine Hälfte hatte.

ich frag mich jetzt aber ob das normal ist


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Ja,
völlig normal. Regenwürmer scheinen wohl am besten zu schmecken


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Hi.

Du kannst ihnen zu hochwertiegen Koifutter, ab und an Leckerein geben z.B Chinakohl, Saltkopf, Brötchen..

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Das es Ihnen geschmeckt hat hab ich ja gesehen
Ich frag mich nur wie die das verdauen ?


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Brötchen ??? Würgen die das nicht aus  ?????


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Warum sollten sie ein Brötchen denn auswürgen 


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Na ja ich schon oft gehört das die daran Ersticken könnten wegen Klümpchenbildung von dem Teig 

die Koi würden das auswürgen.......


----------



## Butterfly (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

Das habe ich so noch nie gehört, alerdings sehe ich öfters, dass sie es fresse und danach wieder ''ausspucken''..Dies tun sie ein paar mal, aber letztendlich fressen sie es dann.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Aquabernd (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: KOI FUTTER*

na dannsmoki


----------

